# Nameing of Disk Partition/Slices



## jaymax (Aug 5, 2009)

FreeBSD seems to use 2 types of names for disk partitions.
I am recovering and rebuilding from a partition failure or corruption,
slices  that were formerly labeled 

ad0s1a ; ad0s1b ; ad0s1c ; ad0s1d ; ad0s1e ; ad0s1f 

  now appear as 

ad0a   ;        ; ad0c   ; ad0d   ; ad0e   ; ad0f  

I was of the impression that these had to do with SCSI disks renaming [CAM] but the disk involved is an IDE. Is this likely to cause any problems?


----------



## aragon (Aug 5, 2009)

Those appear when the drive is setup without a partition table, aka dangerously dedicated mode.  Don't worry - there's nothing dangerous about it if the drive is dedicated to FreeBSD usage.  Should be all good!


----------



## Beastie (Aug 6, 2009)

jaymax said:
			
		

> I was of the impression that these had to do with SCSI disks renaming [CAM] but the disk involved is an IDE


SCSI is da*





			
				jaymax said:
			
		

> ad0a ; ; ad0c ; ad0d ; ad0e ; ad0f


What aragon mentioned:


> Slices, â€œdangerously dedicatedâ€ physical drives, and other drives contain partitions, which are represented as letters from a to h. This letter is appended to the device name, so â€œda0aâ€ is the a partition on the first da drive, which is â€œdangerously dedicatedâ€.


(Source)

Also,


> Unlike UNIXÂ® drives, Vinum does not partition volumes, which thus do not contain a partition table.
> [...]
> For example, a disk drive may have a name like /dev/ad0a or /dev/da2h.


(Source)


----------



## SaraPall54 (Aug 10, 2009)

Hey dude 
I am also facing the same problem man what the hell is that...x(x(x( well i want to know that why this operating system use 2 names for the partitions man...for what purpose man:stud:stud:stud:stud actually i am a student and i follow CISSP and the thing is that i started using this OS....now i am also facing so many starnge problems :r


----------

